# Daylight Savings Time change tonight



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't forget to change your clocks on Sunday morning. (Clocks fall back one hour tonight in Mexico in most of Mexico, except for some border cities which are changed next week with the US time change. )


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ok, Carlos. Following your directions, we changed our clocks this morning. I put mine on her side and her's on my side. We watched them for quite a while but neither of them fell back.


----------

